# What are your favorite Anti-Aging/ Beauty Treatments?



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

Ever since I turned 40 a couple of years ago I have been trying to pamper my skin . During the last few years I find that I need a lot more moisturizing products than previously. One of my can't live without products is:

skinceuticals hydrating B5 gel - i slather it on 2x a day. 

I also have a wonderful dermatologist and I follow her advice, here is what I have been doing: 

Juvaderm - love it, nothing but praise for it.
Botox- my lines are still quite faint so I don't notice that much of a difference. On second thought I probably don't need it yet so will skip it next time.
IPL- love it, seems to tighten up my skin.
Acid Peels- love it, makes my skin look clear and new.

What are some of your beauty favorites? What are your experiences with different products and treatments?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I use things like avocado, honey and oatmeal, if I use anything at all, which is rare. I use coconut oil to moisturize. I wash with Dr. Bronners peppermint soap and a facecloth - love the tingly feeling. My favorite beauty treatment is soaking in our sea salt hot tub. My skin is the softest it's ever been since we got the hot tub in June. I'm almost 49.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I've heard sperm rubbed gently on the face reduces wrinkles.

worth a try and at least you will have a happy husband! who most likely won't give a crap about a few wrinkles


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

chillymorn said:


> I've heard sperm rubbed gently on the face reduces wrinkles.
> 
> worth a try and at least you will have a happy husband! who most likely won't give a crap about a few wrinkles


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

chillymorn said:


> I've heard sperm rubbed gently on the face reduces wrinkles.
> 
> worth a try and at least you will have a happy husband! who most likely won't give a crap about a few wrinkles


:rofl:

My husband says the same thing.


----------



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> I've heard sperm rubbed gently on the face reduces wrinkles.
> 
> worth a try and at least you will have a happy husband! who most likely won't give a crap about a few wrinkles




Too funny. I am sure my husband will approve of this treatment 100%. Plus, it is free!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I go to a beautician twice a month, and I have been doing it since I was thirty. What the beautician does for me is all natural. She washes my face, gets rid of the dead skin, massages my face, and uses a machine for deep moisturize. Then she puts a mask on my face and lets it sit for fifteen or twenty minutes. At home, I don't do much. I just put moisturizer and cream on to keep my face from dry. 

Now I am forty, my skin is still very soft and smooth, no wrinkles on my forehead, a few crows feet when I smile. I am very happy for it.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

HGH will turn back the clock in every way possible, skin included.


----------



## Unique Username (Jul 6, 2013)

40isthenew20 said:


> HGH will turn back the clock in every way possible, skin included.


Exactly what do you do with the Human Growth Hormone?


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

seriously, stay out of the sun,stop smoking,stay hydrated,and get good sleep.

the best ways to avoid wrinkles.

forgot dancing naked under the midnight moon! might not avoid wrinkles but who cares!


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Unique Username said:


> Exactly what do you do with the Human Growth Hormone?


There is a lot of negative views on it, but you can get blood work done to see what your natural levels are. As you age, they lower each year and it becomes an issue for most people in their 40s. 

There are doctors who are familiar with growth hormone and it's positives and you can be placed on HRT and get your levels back to optimal levels. 

It is injected into your abdomen area using an insulin needle, which is very thin and not painful. 

It can be quite expensive, though. That's why you see so many Hollywood types using it -! They can afford it. 

Don't bother with any HGH supplements that promise the same results via pills, creams or sublingual delivery. It can only be effective with the injections.


----------



## beachbabe (May 11, 2012)

Moroccan oil!!!! Amazing...I will never do Botox again!!! And cheaper


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

The theory is I'd like to age gracefully. The reality is I'm seeing those wrinkles appear and ....I'm not keen on them. Aging is inevitable while I'm still here so what can ya do? Probably easier to just give in to it, enjoy yourself and be grateful for what you got.

I wouldn't do botox. It's not my style and I know my husband wouldn't respect it. What feels good for my skin is essential oils. I love jasmine or rose essential oils in jojoba, and neroli is also beautiful. They don't leave the skin oily. Massage is good for the skin and increasing blood flow. Stay hydrated.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I believe good skin comes from the inside more than anything... it needs water and nutrients...especially good fats.

Women often go low fat looking to control weight but good fats are vital for soft, smooth and healthy skin.

Eating good fats will improve hair, skin and nails.

One of the first things you see when you spend time with a chronic dieters/low fat eaters.... they tend to have dry flakey and wrinkled skin.


----------



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

heartsbeating said:


> The theory is I'd like to age gracefully. The reality is I'm seeing those wrinkles appear and ....I'm not keen on them. Aging is inevitable while I'm still here so what can ya do? Probably easier to just give in to it, enjoy yourself and be grateful for what you got.
> 
> I wouldn't do botox. It's not my style and I know my husband wouldn't respect it. What feels good for my skin is essential oils. I love jasmine or rose essential oils in jojoba, and neroli is also beautiful. They don't leave the skin oily. Massage is good for the skin and increasing blood flow. Stay hydrated.


Well you are lucky, you live in a batcave  just kidding. Thanks for the tips.

Waiwera - interesting, never thought about my diet contributing to my dry skin. I drink a ton of water and don't eat much fat, maybe I should start eating more ice cream, lol.

Hmmm, the treatments that I mentioned are so basic here (where I live in California) that they are not a big deal at all, kind of a given when you are over 40. I actually know that some girls start at age 30, for "maintenance".


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

julianne said:


> Well you are lucky, you live in a batcave  just kidding.


Ha! Nocturnal lighting does wonders 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't look my age. It's partly genetics because of my asian background and partly because I've avoided direct sun for most of my life. 

I don't want to age gracefully. I'm fighting it every step of the way. 
So far I haven't done plastic surgery, but who knows...never say never. I'm open to a laser treatment or a light peel if I could save some money for it. Right now I look about 8 years younger than I am, so I'll hold off on heavy duty treatments for the moment.

What I do now..exercise, eat right (lots of good facts from avocadoes, omega 3 fatty acids, salmon), use a prescription retin-A cream prescribed by my doctor. I wish I could say I get a lot of sleep, but I don't. But I don't drink and I've never smoked. Those have helped a lot


----------



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

Coffee Amore said:


> I don't look my age. It's partly genetics because of my asian background and partly because I've avoided direct sun for most of my life.
> 
> I don't want to age gracefully. I'm fighting it every step of the way.
> So far I haven't done plastic surgery, but who knows...never say never. I'm open to a laser treatment or a light peel if I could save some money for it. Right now I look about 8 years younger than I am, so I'll hold off on heavy duty treatments for the moment.
> ...


When you are ready be sure to get a doc that you can trust. A lot of them will try to sell you on procedures that you do not need. My doc is so honest, when I asked her what she recommended, she said "you don't need anything. Just keep doing whatever you are doing and always wear sunscreen". That is the kind of doc you want. I also make sure that the dr does the procedure, and not an assistant. 

I use Atrilin a few times a week, it is a super gentle retin A cream that is not too drying. I don't use it nightly cause I heard that it can "thin" your skin somehow.


----------



## RedRose14 (Aug 15, 2013)

I agree with Beachbabe and Waiwara, I've been using Argan oil as a face and hair moisturiser and am pleased with the results. The best thing you can do for your skin is to eat well, stay out of the sun and moisturise.

I don't like plastic surgery, I don't think people who have it look any younger, to me they just look like they've had plastic surgery ... either a bit weird or freakishly weird


----------



## Tomara (Jun 19, 2013)

I feel terrible, you guys take such good care of face. I'm aweful, I was it in the shower, throw a little lotion on and go. I do try and stay out of the sun however. I turned 50 this year and people tell me I look like I'm in my early 40's. Thanks either mom or dad for the good genes!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

45 and no wrinkles when my face is at rest except a faint '1' between my brows. I was blessed/cursed with oily skin. I never had terrible acne but it has kept the wrinkles at by, however I've had a few sebum deposits on my face removed with lasers. I hate the extra oil - it's a constant battle with blotting all day.

I have rosacea and it has gotten worse over the years - my nose is quite red. I have retin-A and have used it for quite some time to help with the sebum deposits. I use Avon Time Wise facial wash and oil-free moisturizer daily and only use Physician's Formula minerals foundation (per Dr.) I wish I could get rid of the redness, though. No matter how gentle I am with my skin, it's still red. It would be nice if they could laser those veins shut like they do spider veins. Otherwise my skin is great.

I drink but don't smoke; exercise, eat well, avoid the sun mostly.


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Enjoli--have you ever tried the Colorscience line of products? They're all mineral based and developed for sensitive and post-procedure skin, so they're really gentle. If you have a foundation that works, that's always nothing to mess with. However, I have super oily skin, much more sensitive now that I've done the accutane and stuff and what I love most is their sunscreen. It's called Sunforgettable and is in powder form, comes in SPF 20 - 50+ depending on whether it's for face or eyes or whatever. It's great for blotting up oil and protecting from the sun. It is pricey, but the dispenser I have has lasted for well over a year, including a summer of weekly golf games and almost two whole tailgating seasons now! I get it at SkinCareRX, but they have it on a lot of websites.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Smile more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Getting my hair foiled at the salon. Without the foil I look much older with all the grey hair I have.

I don't use anything other then soap and water on my face. I allergic to many store products and I often break out in a nasty rash, especially with lotions. I use all natural skin products like coconut oil and Shea butter.


----------



## LoveBeingFemale (Nov 5, 2012)

Water, moisturizer, exercise, sleep, and learning to discuss issues more deeply versus superficially. It's made me happier.

Young women reading this--stay away from the cigarettes, drugs, processed food, alcohol, and stay out of the sun as much as possible. You will age gracefully instead of looking hard in your 40s and 50s.


----------



## ntamph (Apr 23, 2013)

Really amazing how much women do to look young.

There's nothing wrong with this, but remember that a little aging doesn't make you ugly. A fit, intelligent, secure woman who knows what she wants and who happens to be a little older is hot, hot, hot. Teens are hot when you're a teen but women, not girls, are very hot too. They have a lot to offer too, probably even more.


----------



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

Enjoli, I too have pinkish skin, it doesn't bother me too much though. Oh, except when I drink. Then I turn beet red and it is really embarrasing. When I did the intense pulsed light treatment (IPL) it reduced the pink/red color by about 50%, the bad thing is that it usually takes 2-3 treatments. 

I am also a fan of the colorscience sunforgettable product with a brush, I keep one in my purse. I use it on my neck, face and hands, so much easier than messy sunscreen lotion.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

It's all genetics!! Most OTC is snake oil besides retin A based creams. For any real noticeable difference you have to go to a dermatologist and get a real procedure done that truly makes wrinkles, sagging skin, etc actually decrease not just appear to decrease like OTC's.


----------



## LilGirlandOW (Sep 1, 2013)

Retain-a micro


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I do very little. I don't wash with anything other than water, I use a tea tree moisturiser once a day and that costs me $3 every 6 months or so. I rarely wear makeup, but I also wear a big hat if I am going to be in the sun for any time. If I do wear a foundation it is just a mineral powder, I don't like the feel of a liquid foundation.

I am a red head, so am naturally fair (but not pasty), and at nearly 45, there are not too many wrinkles, unless I smile, then just around the eyes.

I think avoiding the sun, smoking and alcohol are a big help, and also genetics plays a big part in whether you will wrinkle early or not. I have my father's skin thankfully, never had acne in my life, no scarring or discolouration on my skin.


----------



## HangingOnHope (Oct 26, 2013)

A somewhat ketogenic diet, coconut oil-both internally and externally, lots of water and a glass of wine/champagne twice a week. Even if it doesn't *really* help? I feel better!


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

HangingOnHope said:


> A somewhat ketogenic diet, coconut oil-both internally and externally, lots of water and a glass of wine/champagne twice a week. Even if it doesn't *really* help? I feel better!


Hey..that is your glass of medicinal wine.


----------



## GingerAle (Oct 13, 2013)

Aven Anew Products work wonders. I haven't ventured into plastics just yet. Thinking about a TCA peel in the near future.

I have hyper-pigmentation that has plagued me since childhood. Hopefully a peel will take care of that.


----------



## jay1365 (May 22, 2013)

Smoking cigs. I know I won't age much past 50 if I keep smoking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## julianne (Sep 18, 2013)

I use Cosmedix Define (I alternate with retin A), it is fabulous!


----------

